# Fish won't breed



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

Not that my mother really wants babies, but she has/had very breedable fish in her tank. Guppies, which from experience I know breed like CRAZY. And mollies. The person who sold us the mollies said the problem wasn't getting them to breed-it was getting them to stop. So apparently, those mollies frequently bred. But once they were put into the tank, we never saw any babies. The mollies died. We're not sure why...But could it be that something is that wrong with the tank that the most breedable fish can't breed? 
Sorry if this is the wrong forum.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I would deffinatly say theres something wrong with the tank, tell us more..... Tempature, pH, gH, has she added anything... meds, pH up or down?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

To breed fish need clean water, good nutrition and conditions they prefer. Give us more info. Water changes, feeding, etc.


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

SueM said:


> I would deffinatly say theres something wrong with the tank, tell us more..... Tempature, pH, gH, has she added anything... meds, pH up or down?


I'm not sure what she's done. She's actually a terrible fish owner and I don't think she should have fish but there's nothing she can do...I don't remember the last time she's checked the pH. I know she hasn't added anything though. Temperature is in the lowish 70s, because she only has one heater in there. Surprisingly though, most of her fish do fine unless something eats them...There is a fish in there eating things occasionally.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For all you know, they are having babies and they are getting eaten before you see them.


----------

